# House flies!



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Counted 17 on the ceiling.... What does everyone use?

We have the light with sticky pad but only works at night and if they fly close it.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

This may sound weird but I have gotten really good at ushering flies out of my house. I dislike dead flies around and like you, had the flypocalypse last year. It's super gross though killing them so in the evening, I open the regular door so just the screen door is there. I let them congregate on the screen door with my porch light on. Then I open the door and let them all fly out. This was so much more effective than chasing them around with a fly swatter. We've used tape and other things but this was the most effective. Weird I know but one time I got 9 flies out of my house. I guess you could just kill them once they are on the screen door but fly guts...no thanks.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> This may sound weird but I have gotten really good at ushering flies out of my house. I dislike dead flies around and like you, had the flypocalypse last year. It's super gross though killing them so in the evening, I open the regular door so just the screen door is there. I let them congregate on the screen door with my porch light on. Then I open the door and let them all fly out. This was so much more effective than chasing them around with a fly swatter. We've used tape and other things but this was the most effective. Weird I know but one time I got 9 flies out of my house. I guess you could just kill them once they are on the screen door but fly guts...no thanks.


Sounds interesting... Would need to put in some screen doors though.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

If you don't have screens on a window and find they are congregating at one, you can smash them or open the window. I've done this method too. My husband calls me the fly whisperer because I see them flying around the door, open it, and they leave.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

My son can just pick them up like they are his brother.

Went to get a snack and counted 26 on the ceiling. Broke this bad boy out and killed 28.



Just don't get to close or you will have fly gut stained walls and ceilings.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Gibby said:


> My son can just pick them up like they are his brother.
> 
> Went to get a snack and counted 26 on the ceiling. Broke this bad boy out and killed 28.
> 
> ...


Is that a salt gun? I watched some videos on it last year. Looked absolutely Rambo-esque.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

@TN Hawkeye yep. Bug-a-salt 1st one broke after a year, this one going on a year and a half.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Do you have a humidity sensor inside the house?


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

@ABC123 yep, 4 of them, keep it between 48-52


----------



## learnt (May 19, 2019)

Gibby said:


> @TN Hawkeye yep. Bug-a-salt 1st one broke after a year, this one going on a year and a half.


I'm inspired to pick one up for myself, now!


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Gibby said:


> ABC123 yep, 4 of them, keep it between 48-52


Well that's a good range. Ever think about using a product to control bugs like talstar P?


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

@ABC123 I use Demand CS, Bifen, and Dominion 2L.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

I showed this thread to my wife.....we now have on order one in camo with a laser site and additional batteries....


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I'm not sure what the deal is but the flies are horrible right now. We always eat dinner on the back deck during the summer and there are flies everywhere. Does it seem worse everywhere this year?


----------



## kstall (May 10, 2019)

Same here Hawkeye. I dont remember them ever being this bad. I couldnt imagine trying to eat outside with the way they swarm. Drives me crazy


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Bees and Hoverflys I catch and take outside, the rest I get the Dyson cordless vacuum.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

PT Alpine Fly bait is awesome


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

My BIL had the Bug A Salt gun when we visited last week. It worked but only up close. Those old sticky things that hang really do work but they are nasty once it is full of flies.


----------



## kstall (May 10, 2019)

mowww said:


> PT Alpine Fly bait is awesome


I have a can of that and some Purge coming Monday. Let the slayin' begin


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

mowww said:


> PT Alpine Fly bait is awesome


I have this too, works outside but doesn't work for me inside.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@kstall @Gibby make sure you shake the can upside down really well and don't put it on vinyl siding (oops it is tough to get off).


----------



## kstall (May 10, 2019)

I can use this in window sills though right? Figured if I could lay down a coat there most of my fly problems would go away.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@kstall yes, dries pretty clear and wipes up with wet rag.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

thank you!!! Flies are driving me NUTS this year! Kids won't even eat that the kitchen table anymore because they keep annoying them. I think they got into the garage where the main recycling bin is, and the garage door opens onto the kitchen. I'm going to spray that stuff in the garage by the recycling bin, and on the window next to the kitchen table and see what happens. Oh, and going to spray it on the outside trash bin I think, thats got flies all over it too now.


----------

